# Norwegian: Thank you for keeping me posted



## DiegoAlatriste

Hi,

Could you please advise, how do I say in Norwegian in an email correspondence : " Thank you for keeping me posted"?

Is "Takk for å holde meg oppdatert." good enough?


----------



## Ma_linka

_Takk for oppdateringen/hold meg informert, takk_ can also do.


----------



## DiegoAlatriste

Thank you vey much, mate.


----------



## Grefsen

Ma_linka said:


> _Takk for oppdateringen/hold meg informert, takk_ can also do.


Is "Thanks for keeping me informed" a good translation for "_Takk for hold meg informert"?_


----------



## pellefygert

There seems to be a slight confusion here.
I think "Thanks for keeping me informed" can be interpreted both as 1) an expression of gratitude for something that has been done, but also as 2) a request to be kept informed.
"Takk for oppdateringen" works as 1)
"Takk for at du holder meg informert" might work in both cases.
"Hold meg informert, takk." works only  as 2) but sounds a bit rude.


----------



## raumar

Grefsen said:


> Is "Thanks for keeping me informed" a good translation for "_Takk for hold meg informert"?_



I agree with Pellefygert: "_Takk for at du holder meg informert/oppdatert_" is the best choice, if you want to combine both meanings in a single sentence. With "_takk for at du holder meg informert"_, you may express gratitude for both information given in the past and information that you expect to get in the future. 

Let me just add a couple of points: 
- "_Oppdatert_" and "_informert_" seem to be interchangeable in this specific context.

- You can't say "_Takk for hold meg informert"_ (just as "thanks for keep me informed" is wrong in English). You could say "_Vennligst hold meg informert_", but this only works as a request for information in the future  (meaning 2). It has the same meaning as "_Hold meg informert, takk_", but is more polite.


----------



## DiegoAlatriste

A, good point! Thanks for the attention to detail. I meant it as an expression of gratitude. I am pleased to be reminded that there are people who would take  thankfulness in advance as a polite request. I am not surprised that this reminder comes from Norway. I have met there people composed and subtle.


----------



## DiegoAlatriste

Takk, Pellefygert, Raumar. All noted and learned.


----------



## Grefsen

raumar said:


> I agree with Pellefygert: "_Takk for at du holder meg informert/oppdatert_" is the best choice, if you want to combine both meanings in a single sentence. With "_takk for at du holder meg informert"_, you may express gratitude for both information given in the past and information that you expect to get in the future.


Tusen takk for hjelpen *pellefygert* og *raumar!* 



raumar said:


> - You can't say "_Takk for hold meg informert"_ (just as "thanks for keep me informed" is wrong in English). You could say "_Vennligst hold meg informert_", but this only works as a request for information in the future  (meaning 2). It has the same meaning as "_Hold meg informert, takk_", but is more polite.


Takk for en god forklaring!


----------

